# icd-9 code for pelvicaliectasis - Moderate left pelvicaliectasis



## she803 (Feb 21, 2013)

Impression:

Moderate left pelvicaliectasis, without ureteral dilatation, suggestive of ureteropelvic junction obstruction. Vesicoureteral reflux is also a differential consideration.
Minimal fullness of the right renal pelvis.

Thank you in advance for your assistance


----------

